# لمحبى التكييف والتبريد , شرح كهرباء التكييف"فيديو"



## أسد الله (4 ديسمبر 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
​
أحييكم بتحية الاسلام 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركات :56:
لكل اخوانى واخواتى محبى التكييف والتبريد هاكم شرح كهرباء التكييف باللغة العربية وصوت وصورة
وإليكم الرابط:
:78: http://www.4shared.com/file/165260521/d6bb5627/__online.html:78:


لا تنسونا من صالح الدعاء​


----------



## captainhass (4 ديسمبر 2009)

متشكرين ياباشمهندس أبو العلا​


----------



## العاالمي (4 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكور قوي قوي:16::16::16:


----------



## أسد الله (4 ديسمبر 2009)

*لا شكر على واجب*

شكرا لكم اخوانى وجزيتم خيرا


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (5 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك اخي العزيز


----------



## م عبدة (5 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## م عبدة (5 ديسمبر 2009)

:7::56::70:جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## joussef (31 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا لك اخي


----------



## رضا مصطفى خاطر (31 ديسمبر 2010)

شكراأخى الكريم


----------



## رضا مصطفى خاطر (31 ديسمبر 2010)

أريد الأفادة بعدة قوانين لكيفية حساب (expantion tank)وذالك فى الدوائر المغلقة


----------



## mamine houari (26 أبريل 2013)

شكرا على هذا العمل


----------



## ah25 (27 أبريل 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## المهندس ناصح (27 أبريل 2013)

مشكور اخي على هذا الجهد

جزاك الله خيراً

:31:
​


----------



## خادم محمد (27 أبريل 2013)

مشكور


----------



## samsalah (1 مايو 2013)

مشكور


----------



## samsalah (1 مايو 2013)

مشكور


----------



## amjdelectron (12 يونيو 2013)

شكرا أخي الكريم معلومات قيمة ومقاطع فديو رائعة


----------



## مهندس كركوكي (19 يونيو 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا​


----------



## aboallol (25 يونيو 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## osra26 (13 يوليو 2013)

ربنا يكرمك


----------



## ali-4 (30 يوليو 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير و بارك الله فيك :20::16:


----------

